# Major League Fishing (MLF) in Ohio????



## FishOhio99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone heard any truth to the rumors that MLF is currently in the Boardman area for a tournament? 

Thanks,


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I seen 2 of there trucks and boats at Milton on Sunday. I talked with the driver he wouldn't say much. He did say they were testing the boats and there was rumor of an Ohio shoot. Brandon Paulinik and Gerald Swindle have Boston posted on their Facebook they were in Ohio for a shoot.


----------



## Chicster (Jul 21, 2015)

They are staying in the Boardman area. I drive by their boats on the way home from work everyday. Very impressive. They are filming on what I have heard is Misquito, Milton, Evans and another lake in the Ytown area.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anyone know who is competing?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

They've always competed on public lakes which is one of their "calling cards" so I would be surprised and disappointed if they were on Evans.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chicster said:


> They are staying in the Boardman area. I drive by their boats on the way home from work everyday. Very impressive. They are filming on what I have heard is Misquito, Milton, Evans and another lake in the Ytown area.


They were at Mosquito today. My son and I fished there today and we saw at least 5 different boats. They launched at the causeway ramps and there was a camera on a tripod set up on the break wall. They must have been filming them when they went out on the lake. There was also a cameraman in the boats filming the guys fishing. Very nice boats, they looked just like they do on TV.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was just thinking that this would be a great area for an event. Mosquito, Milton & West Branch were the lakes I had in mind.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

On Milton today. You're not going to see them on the private lakes. That does absolutely nothing for their show or purpose.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> On Milton today. You're not going to see them on the private lakes. That does absolutely nothing for their show or purpose.


I bet these guys will hit it out of the park on Milton.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Evans is a lot smaller than any lake I've seen them compete on. I've never seen them on a private lake. If they fish Evans, you could see some large weights for the day.
Lots of public lakes including West Branch, Berlin and Shenango. Pymatuning 20 HP limit doesn't work with their boats. Can't wait to see the show! I've been a fan since it started. Love the pressure and the real time updates the competitors get.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

thought they were on Newport and glacier


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> On Milton today. You're not going to see them on the private lakes. That does absolutely nothing for their show or purpose.


Don't know if I agree. As long as they are on an even playing field, what difference does it make if it's a private lake? MLF doesn't exactly push the "educational" side of fishing anyway...the shows are basically gratuitous fish catches (except for the wrap up show). Fishing grass is fishing grass so if it's Evans or Mosquito, who cares?

It would also help the issue with spectator boats and sharing info. Jacob Wheeler told me last night that spectators are essentially a nuisance...no better way to make that a non-issue.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

young-gun21 said:


> Don't know if I agree. As long as they are on an even playing field, what difference does it make if it's a private lake? ....


The difference is that one of the premises of the whole show is they fish lakes you like you, me or anyone can fish without prior information or practice to see if they can solve the puzzle. Plus they pick up sponsor/commercial money for promoting the local tourism or fishing industry. The influx into Michigan and Lake Chautaugua following their visit and on air promotion was invaluable to those areas.

BTW, I predict 20+ fish bags from some of these guys on Ohio lakes where many of us struggle this time of year. I sure hope KVD is one of the fishers. I mighty have to sign up for the internet, "extended cast" version.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The thing is that there really isn't a secret to a crappy lake. I do not rank Milton, Berlin, West Branch as stellar lakes. Maybe if you've never fished anywhere else but they are no where near the fisheries of other states. They make the premise of the show about cracking the secret to the lake but the lakes they have fished previously are WAY better than the little holes we have here. Private lakes make up for the nice footage needed as well as quality of fish. As already mentioned, fishing weeds is fishing weeds. All us bass fishermen follow all the latest trends and we all go out and try it so I don't expect to see anything ground breaking.

I've watched them all from the beginning and they all do what we all do on a new lake with no pre-fishing - beat the bank. No one goes to a new lake that only has a day to fish and spends hours scanning before fishing.

The show is to watch who can load the boat the fastest. Mosquito is that lake but it's not exactly filled with monster fish either. I would say Portage is a better bet for quality but the idle only kills too much time as well as all the restrictions. The extended cast versions are like 3 hrs long and as bad the fishery is here, I don't think I could stand 3 hrs of just casting and pulling in dinks. I find myself not being able to watch 3 hrs on a good lake itself.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Buick Riviera said:


> BTW, I predict 20+ fish bags from some of these guys on Ohio lakes where many of us struggle this time of year. I sure hope KVD is one of the fishers. I mighty have to sign up for the internet, "extended cast" version.


I believe it's the selects so no KVD. Would have liked to see that also.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If they were ever going to do a show on a private lake, I guarantee you it won't be here. There's hundreds of private/resort lakes in the south that people travel from all over to fish. They probably don't even know that Evans and Pine exist. And the people that live there wouldn't want them there anyway.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody know where they're headed today?


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> If they were ever going to do a show on a private lake, I guarantee you it won't be here. There's hundreds of private/resort lakes in the south that people travel from all over to fish. They probably don't even know that Evans and Pine exist. And the people that live there wouldn't want them there anyway.


They will be fishing Pine and Evans this weekend. Probably won't be able to see much since it is private. I can't wait to see the catches from these lakes. Eight boats a lake will be interesting.
Rumors I heard last night was Portage Lakes today.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Legend, I disagree. I'm living proof that any old fool like me can go to Okeechobee, Chautauqua, Champlain, Kentucky Lake, Chickamauga, Lake Erie or Lake St. Clair and catch dozens and dozens of bass. So there is nothing exciting about watching a Pro fisherman do the same thing on a premier lake. I would much rather watch them face the challenge of a West Branch or Milton and watch them figure it out. Someone will figure it out and bag twice as many as anyone expects.

And put no stock in their comments this week after Milton or wherever. They are all sworn to secrecy about the results.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buick Riviera said:


> Hey Legend, I disagree. I'm living proof that any old fool like me can go to Okeechobee, Chautauqua, Champlain, Kentucky Lake, Chickamauga, Lake Erie or Lake St. Clair and catch dozens and dozens of bass. So there is nothing exciting about watching a Pro fisherman do the same thing on a premier lake. I would much rather watch them face the challenge of a West Branch or Milton and watch them figure it out. Someone will figure it out and bag twice as many as anyone expects.
> 
> And put no stock in their comments this week after Milton or wherever. They are all sworn to secrecy about the results.


This is my feelings to a "T"!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lund Rebel said:


> They will be fishing Pine and Evans this weekend. Probably won't be able to see much since it is private. I can't wait to see the catches from these lakes. Eight boats a lake will be interesting.
> Rumors I heard last night was Portage Lakes today.


Who told you they would be at pine and Evans? The whole idea around this thing is secrecy. They're not going to try to get a bunch of spectator traffic in the way. Everyone involved with MLF signs what basically amounts to a "gag order" to protect the outcome of the event, and the production of the show.


----------



## FishOhio99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Any idea where they will be Thurs and Friday. Thanks all.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

They came 2 weeks ago to scout the area. Mosquito, Milton and Evans were the lakes mentioned then. Look at these threads - you can't keep any of this a secret rolling 10-20 wrapped boats down 224. 

As far as the "private" lakes go, I guess I don't look at those lakes in the same light as typical private lakes. 3-4 clubs a year fish there. United Way fishes it. Plenty of other "exceptions" are made. Our club championship is there in September. It's not the same thing as Bill Dance selling us all Excalibur crankbaits after 30 minutes of 7lb fish.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

At first I thought there was no way they'd fish Pine and/or Evans. I was wrong.
I'm a huge fan of MLF. These lakes will make for good TV. A lot better than a bunch of speed boats and water skiers going by on Berlin.
There have been minimal tournaments on Evans and Pine this year, vs the past few years.
Will be interesting to see how they fish Pine at this time of year. That lake has lots of weeds after mid-June. 99% of the lake is 13' or less.
Evans is much deeper, with 28' at the dam, and a large part of the lake is over 13' as well.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I said I would be surprised and disappointed if they fished private lakes. I'm surprised and disappointed.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm still saying they will not be on Evans or Pine for actual competition.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

NEO reports forum has a thread about this and a user said they followed the teams to Evans this morning. No word if it is for competition or just filming.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Does that mean they film somewhere to catch big fish and lie about the lake they are on when on TV. Sure sounds like it. You know the bigger fish are easier to catch in a private lake. That makes it look good on tv. Why else would they fish a private lake. They are supposed to be pros


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's starting to sound like other sports. All set up


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I'll stick to bassmaster and flw. Mlf. Is starting to sound like a promotional joke


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

If I'm wrong then we will see 5 tournaments in Ohio by mlf in feb. on the lakes they fished. Not just the best for TV


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Only "confirmed" lakes I know of are Evans, Skeeter, and Milton.


----------

